
Bellerophon: Generate AWS CloudFormation templates from existing AWS resources - kiyanwang
https://github.com/arminhammer/bellerophon
======
clentaminator
This looks like an interesting project, but what makes it different from the
CloudFormer tool already provided by CloudFormation?

On a slight aside, among the many features I wish CloudFormation supported,
one of the biggest is the ability to create a new stack and fold existing
resources into it, including highlighting but allowing any discrepencies. If
you didn't develop with CloudFormation from the beginning (or perhaps are
migrating from Terraform) then having to move your environment "sideways" into
a new stack can be pretty painful.

~~~
web007
CloudFormer requires you to run an EC2 instance to get access to your
environment. I never understood the reasoning behind that, other than least-
common denominator within AWS.

Since they already publish a decent SDK and have decent APIs this approach
makes much more sense to me - list your set of stuff via the API you're
already using, then munger it into CFN format.

~~~
babo
Take that temporary EC2 instance as a container just there for that half an
hour to get the job done, they fix software installation, access rights etc.
on behalf of you.

------
idorosen
Is there a provider-agnostic (at least between AWS/GCP) option out there to do
something similar?

On GCP, I'd like to convert running instances/existing resources to a
Deployment Manager profile. Has anyone written a provider-agnostic descriptive
language (maybe Hashicorp's Terraform works for this?) that can be translated
to CloudFormation or Deployment Manager? (This seems like something Bitnami
must have internally...)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Terraform if you're greenfield, but doesn't currently support creating configs
from existing state.

No one has written a provider-agnostic language yet.

